
Show HN: Best Remote XYZ jobs found in the World this week - xoelop
https://blog.noicejobs.com/best-remote-jobs-found-between-sep-04-and-sep-11/
======
xoelop
Hey HN!

Some months ago I shared
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23500588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23500588))
a bot I made that finds and curates the best remote jobs and posts them on
Telegram channels. More than 500 people joined and the comments were generally
good

Now I've created a blog and newsletter where I'll be sharing the best jobs
found every week the week for 50+ categories.

I'd love to hear your feedback on it to make it better. What's what you like
the least about it?

